# ho paura



## evaluna (4 Settembre 2007)

Ho paura, non mi sembra vero di potere scrivere di questa cosa, che da due mesi mi ha stravolto la vita...in breve: io, 46 anni, sposata da 14, conosco mio marito da 23 anni. Lui, 30 anni, ci siamo conosciuti ed è stata attrazione fatale. Gioco di sguardi, incontri per caso, le prime mail e i primi sms molto tiepidi, poi sempre più roventi. un desiderio mai provato prima , mai così intenso e violento almeno. Lo stupore di piacere ad un uomo tanto più giovane di me, e la vergogna per il fatto di desiderarlo così tanto. Senso di colpa infinito, voglia di incontrare lui , incontri fuggevoli...lui chiede di più, ed anche io, ma ho paura. Ho paura di essere scoperta, come una quindicenne al primo appuntamento di nascosto, e non solo perchè so che causerei un dolore enorme a chi mi sta accanto....non voglio che questa follia finisca, non ora, datemi più tempo. Cosa ha fatto scattare in me quasta pazzia? Ho sempre avuto un sacco di uomini intorno,più giovani e più vecchi di me, a farmi proposte più o meno indecenti, sono sempre stata fedele, ma non per scelta, non ho scelto nulla, semplicemente stavo bene , gli altri uomni non sono mai esistiti. fino a due mesi fa.Non è amore, lo so, l'amore è ben altro... è solo sesso? Non lo so, so solo che , sebbene un rapporto completo non ci sia ancora stato, il tradimento è avvenuto, e non me ne sono pentita, anzi, più passa il tempo  e più voglio continuare questa storia, ma ho anche tanta paura.....

evaluna.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

e dunque? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pure io conosco il mobile su cui scrivo da 22 anni.


----------



## evaluna (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e dunque?


..e dunque sono felice di poterne parlare, per ora naufrago in questo mare di sensazioni.

evaluna


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> ..e dunque sono felice di poterne parlare, per ora naufrago in questo mare di sensazioni.
> 
> evaluna


 
_e il naufragar mi è dolce in questo mare..._bene, se ti fa bene continua Eva.

Ti leggeremo.

benvenuta.


----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> ..e dunque sono felice di poterne parlare, *per ora naufrago in questo mare di sensazioni.*
> 
> evaluna



Aspetta, poi arrivera' anche la merda ...


----------



## evaluna (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pure io conosco il mobile su cui scrivo da 22 anni.


il fatto che mi ha sconvolto di più è che io marito credevo di amarlo, andava tutto benissimo, compreso il sesso , che dopo tanti anni pare sia un miracolo. Da quando ho conosciuto...chiamiamolo A....vorrei che mio marito sparisse, lo vedo come un intralcio alla mia nuova storia, forse, ecco..forse è così.

PS per marì: nella merda ci sono già...o così pare...

evaluna


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2007)

sputo!






...ehm.... scusa eva... le ragazze... qua... sai... niente.... Fai bene ad aver paura.

Leggiti un pò in giro e vedrai che bel quadretto che ti si prospetta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Oh... però... ragazze... diciamocelo francamente... 23 anni della stessa zuppa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cioè... ti viene l'acquolina anche col pan bagnato!

Se poi ti servono anatra farcita... 'nzomma...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aspetta, poi arrivera' anche la merda ...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> il fatto che mi ha sconvolto di più è che io marito credevo di amarlo, andava tutto benissimo, compreso il sesso , che dopo tanti anni pare sia un miracolo. Da quando ho conosciuto...chiamiamolo A....vorrei che mio marito sparisse, lo vedo come un intralcio alla mia nuova storia, forse, ecco..forse è così.
> 
> PS per marì: nella merda ci sono già...o così pare...
> 
> evaluna


 
usa il gas


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> sputo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boh...a me uno di 28 mi ha corteggiato per un anno,( non è vanità e chiedo scusa)lavoravamo inzieme, si ... bello...intelligente, vivace...ma du palle raga..eddai..ma come si fa?


----------



## evaluna (4 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> sputo!
> 
> la cosa sconvolgente è che mio marito viene considerato una gran bella anatra farcita......
> 
> Le ragazze? Aiuto che è? °o°


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> boh...a me uno di 28 mi ha corteggiato per un anno,( non è vanità e chiedo scusa)lavoravamo inzieme, si ... bello...intelligente, vivace...ma du palle raga..eddai..ma come si fa?


No Micia, scusa, come come si fa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Magari a te quello non ti piaceva, però obbiettivamente.... scusa.... eva qua ha detto che c'ha 46 anni mi pare... il marito niente niente sarà coetaneo... nonchè parente ormai.

Ti arriva un trentenne in forma... si fa si fa.... credimi che si fa.


----------



## evaluna (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> boh...a me uno di 28 mi ha corteggiato per un anno,( non è vanità e chiedo scusa)lavoravamo inzieme, si ... bello...intelligente, vivace...ma du palle raga..eddai..ma come si fa?


Miciolidia, io parlo di sesso, mica di discussioni sulla filosofia kantiana.....  si fa si fa.....


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> La Lupa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sputo!
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No Micia, scusa, come come si fa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No,non è cosi...non è sempre cosi...ma non per fare la puritana, è che quando pure lo hai fatto...embeh?non so...il quid con uno di quella età non si è mai creato, se non a livello di condivisione degli stessi interessi...ma sono troppo giovani non di età o sessualmente..ma del resto...

Lavoravo con studenti universitari, quindi li ho conosciuti..brillanti, belli, solari...ma non basta...non mi basta.


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> No,non è cosi...non è sempre cosi...ma non per fare la puritana, è che quando pure lo hai fatto...embeh?non so...il quid con uno di quella età non si è mai creato, se non a livello di condivisione degli stessi interessi...ma sono troppo giovani non di età o sessualmente..ma del resto...
> 
> Lavoravo con studenti universitari, quindi li ho conosciuti..brillanti, belli, solari...ma non basta...non mi basta.


Per forza sei babbiona..........!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Miciolidia, io parlo di sesso, mica di discussioni sulla filosofia kantiana..... si fa si fa.....


Eva, ho capito...

ti credo...

ho la tua età anagrafica...

ma come ho spiegato prima è una questione di ..insomma..se un uomo non mi attizza con la testa non c'è strafico che tenga.

Che dirti dunque...


sicuramente ti prenderai una tranvata, questo è poco ma è sicuro, loro cercano donne di questa età perragioni che tu conosci meglio di me, e se le tue aspettative sono solo di carattere sessuale...che dirti...e se la tua paura è solo legata la fatto che tuo marito possa scoprirlo...fai in modo che non accada.

certa comunque che amarezza ti rimarra' alla fine.

Ti sentirai un verme nei confronti di lui ( il marito ) sempre che tu gli voglia ancora bene( ? ??) e lui, il belloccio...presto, si stancherà... *vedi e pensati a questo punto*. e pensa alla Tua reazione con te stessa.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Settembre 2007)

*evaluna*

Quello che mi raggela è il tuo desiderio di veder sparire tuo marito.......
la persona che ha diviso con te 23 anni è diventata un intralcio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusami non voglio assolutamente giudicarti, ma la tua frase mi ha proprio colpito.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per forza sei babbiona..........!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e pure crotala 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Specchio mio!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Le ragazze... scusa Eva... c'hai ragione... sono ste quattro babbione ammuffite. Le chiamo così per fargli un pò di coraggio...
> ...


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> La Lupa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > me la rivendo.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > C'è solo un problema, che a volte, farcitura a parte, ti fan passare un'anatra per un'oca!!! Capita e farebbe qualche differenza, ma se quello che conta è "'o pertuso" allora non fa nulla..........
> ...


----------



## evaluna (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Eva, ho capito...
> 
> 
> Ti sentirai un verme nei confronti di lui ( il marito ) sempre che tu gli voglia ancora bene, e lui, il belloccio...presto, si stancherà... *vedi e pensati a questo punto*. e pensa alla Tua reazione con te stessa.


Mi sento già abbastanza verme ...ma non abbastanza per tirarmi indietro, è questo il punto. So molto bene che A. si stancherà presto, ( ne abbiamo già parlato più volte ) tra noi tutto è partito come un gioco, e sia per me che per lui  lo è tuttora...non so come spiegarlo  a parole, ma entrambi sappiamo che è un gioco, ed i giochi finiscono presto. La tranvata l'ho già presa,non nel senso che intendi tu forse...il mattone sulla testa mi è caduto nel momento in cui l'uomo che io credevo di amare è scomparso a causa di un passione che è solo ed unicamenete sessuale, sconvolgente forte violenta...ma solo sessuale. 

PS: ringrazio tutto il gruppo dei forumisti per avermi letta ed avere portato avanti questa discussione con me...grazie davvero, parlare fa bene. A domani, ora scappo via....grazie....evaluna


----------



## evaluna (4 Settembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Quello che mi raggela è il tuo desiderio di veder sparire tuo marito.......
> la persona che ha diviso con te 23 anni è diventata un intralcio
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa fabrizio non avevo letto il tuo commento.....forse ho usato parole un pò forti, vorrei solo che fosse un pò meno "presente"...lavoriamo insieme e , come potrai immaginare, incontare A. è veramente molto complicato......

Grazie anche a te...evaluna


----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Mi sento già abbastanza verme ...ma non abbastanza per tirarmi indietro, è questo il punto. So molto bene che A. si stancherà presto, ( ne abbiamo già parlato più volte ) tra noi tutto è partito come un gioco, e sia per me che per lui  lo è tuttora...non so come spiegarlo  a parole, ma entrambi sappiamo che è un gioco, ed i giochi finiscono presto. La tranvata l'ho già presa,non nel senso che intendi tu forse...il mattone sulla testa mi è caduto nel momento in cui l'uomo che io credevo di amare è scomparso a causa di un passione che è solo ed unicamenete sessuale, sconvolgente forte violenta...ma solo sessuale.
> 
> PS: ringrazio tutto il gruppo dei forumisti per avermi letta ed avere portato avanti questa discussione con me...grazie davvero, parlare fa bene. A domani, ora scappo via....grazie....evaluna


Eva la questione non e' l'eta' ... io ho 14anni piu' di mio marito, quando ci siamo conosciuti lui era libero, io da poco divorziata/libera ... non avevamo nessuno dietro da far soffrire.

Come la prendera' tuo marito quando vi scoprira'?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Scusa fabrizio non avevo letto il tuo commento.....forse ho usato parole un pò forti, vorrei solo che fosse un pò meno "presente"...lavoriamo insieme e , come potrai immaginare, incontare A. è veramente molto complicato......
> 
> Grazie anche a te...evaluna


Questo l'avevo capito, non ho pensato che tu lo volessi eliminare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Battute a parte, mi colpisce la sicurezza con la quale cancelli 23 anni per 2 mesi di passione, affermi che tuo marito è l'uomo che "credevi" di amare.....e tutto questo per una storia di sesso.

Avrei voluto darti qualche motivo di riflessione in piu'.....ma non servirebbe, sei preda delle sensazioni che stai provando, quindi ti auguro buona fortuna....ne avrai bisogno.

Fabrizio


----------



## evaluna (4 Settembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> affermi che tuo marito è l'uomo che "credevi" di amare.....e tutto questo per una storia di sesso.
> 
> Avrei voluto darti qualche motivo di riflessione in piu'....
> Fabrizio


Scusa Fabrizio, perchè...tu saresti sicuro di amare ancora tua moglie o la tua compagna di una vita se fossi completamente assolutamente persa in una passione sessuale per un 'altra donna? 
Ho riflettuto, ho riflettuto anche troppo su questa cosa, ho passato notti intere a dirmi "guardalo, lo ami? " e a rispondermi  "sì..però..." Però cosa? se ami qualcuno non ci sono però..l'ho amato per 23 anni, e non ho mai avuto dubbi. Ed ora? Lo vorrei amare, vorrei non aver mai incontrato A., ma è successo, ed ho paura di questa cosa, che sento tanto forte e tanto grande in tutte le sue espressioni; credimi, il titolo che ho dato a questa discussione non è stato dato a caso..... a presto, evaluna


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (4 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Scusa Fabrizio, perchè...tu saresti sicuro di amare ancora tua moglie o la tua compagna di una vita se fossi completamente assolutamente persa in una passione sessuale per un 'altra donna?
> Ho riflettuto, ho riflettuto anche troppo su questa cosa, ho passato notti intere a dirmi "guardalo, lo ami? " e a rispondermi "sì..però..." Però cosa? se ami qualcuno non ci sono però..l'ho amato per 23 anni, e non ho mai avuto dubbi. Ed ora? Lo vorrei amare, vorrei non aver mai incontrato A., ma è successo, ed ho paura di questa cosa, che sento tanto forte e tanto grande in tutte le sue espressioni; credimi, il titolo che ho dato a questa discussione non è stato dato a caso..... a presto, evaluna


 
Se il desiderio che hai è eminentemente sessuale io ti consiglierei di combatterlo. Hai un matrimonio sereno, un marito che ti è stato accanto per anni con cui dici di avere un'ottima intesa... pensaci bene. nulla è più lo stesso dopo che hai traditom anche se tuo marito non ti dovesse scoprire mai. La serenità e ciò che hai a mio avviso meritano qualche riflessione in più soprattutto a fronte di ciò che tu definisci... un gioco. Prendi tuo marito, sorprendilo, mettiti qualcosa di sexy, butta via black berry e cellulare e vedrai che al termine di un bel we il tuo A lo vedrai un pò più distante .... Già mentre dico queste cose so che non farai nulla di tutto questo però.... da traditore devastato da un esperienza extraconiugale - sebbene basata su presupposti diversi non potevo tacere. e ricorda, poi nulla è più lo stesso il "danno" è fatto e si è corrotti.... forse per sempre. 

In bocca al lupo

bastardo dentro


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*evaluna*

...due mesi, sono troppo pochi per capire...non fare scelte di cui potresti pentirti amaramente...

cautela!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Settembre 2007)

*evaluna*

B.D. e Iago mi hanno letto nel pensiero, per grandi linee era proprio quello che avrei voluto risponderti io, soprattutto il consiglio di iago mi sembra oro colato !!

Un caro saluto

Fabrizio


----------



## TESO (4 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> ... passione che è solo ed unicamenete sessuale, sconvolgente forte violenta...ma solo sessuale.


come ti capisco evaluna...come ti capisco.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2007)

*Evaluna*

Benvenuta!

Eccomi qua, una delle Babb...ehm, Ragazze 

	
	
		
		
	


	













La tua storia? Già vista, già fatta, come dico sempre ho anche la t - shirt commemorativa.

Tornassi indietro?

Mah.

E la mia è nata come "storia d'amore" (per quel che vale) non come sfizio sessuale, ma il senso di colpa e la bruttura morale "dentro" per aver tradito un marito "anatresco" sotto tutti i profili resta 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Inutile che ti dica di non farlo: lo farai.

Vedila così: una tappa di crescita personale. E' come il morbillo, fatto una volta (sperabilmente) non lo fai piu'.

Mettici dentro crisi di mezza età, routine, tutto quello che vuoi. Flagellati il giusto. E fallo.

un solo sommesso consiglio: non perdere mai il senso della realtà: tromba, fai il week - end romantico, fai tutto quello che vuoi, ma non perdere mai il senso della realtà, non lasciare alle forze distruttive insite in queste vicende di distruggere la vita tua e delle persone che ami.

Tieni sempre una piccolissima finestra di consapevolezza.

Quando lui ti dirà che è pronto per una "storia vera" con una coetanea (sapessi quante ne ho sentite di ste storie....) ok, lacrimuccia, ma forte, tirare innanzi.

Che ci sono infiniti modi di espiare in un matrimonio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma un divorzio da piciu non è proprio uno di quelli 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un abbraccio, in bocca al lupo! (letteralmente)


----------



## TESO (4 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> 
> Eccomi qua, una delle Babb...ehm, Ragazze
> 
> ...


ah pero'...complimenti per la coerenza cara verena67


a me ne hai dette di peste e corna.....ad eva (che guarda caso e' una donna) hai detto vai e colpisci anche se poi te ne pentirai.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> 
> Eccomi qua, una delle Babb...ehm, Ragazze
> 
> ...


 
volervi dire che anche dalla galera per un omicidio dopo 25 anni si esce?


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*Fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> B.D. e Iago mi hanno letto nel pensiero, per grandi linee era proprio quello che avrei voluto risponderti io, soprattutto il consiglio di iago mi sembra oro colato !!
> 
> Un caro saluto
> 
> Fabrizio



grazie,

...quando siamo sotto stress (e questa è una situazione tipicamente stressante) si dovrebbero inibire tutte le azioni e le scelte
...bisognerebbe NON FARE NULLA


quando successe a me...sbagliavo anche acomprarmi un paio di scarpe o dei pantaloni (quando ne trovavo forza e voglia) ...e stavo per comprare anche una moto ...e con quella scelta l'avrei fatta divertire definitivamente (alla mia ex)...morendoci su...


----------



## evaluna (4 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> grazie,
> 
> .
> 
> quando successe a me...sbagliavo anche acomprarmi un paio di scarpe o dei pantaloni (quando ne trovavo forza e voglia) ...e stavo per comprare anche una moto ...e con quella scelta l'avrei fatta divertire definitivamente (alla mia ex)...morendoci su...



oggesù Iago..io ho appena cambiato la moto!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> grazie,
> 
> ...quando siamo sotto stress (e questa è una situazione tipicamente stressante) si dovrebbero inibire tutte le azioni e le scelte
> ...bisognerebbe NON FARE NULLA
> ...


CONDIVIDO IN TOTO. 



( anche se in questa foto sei venuto malissimo)


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> grazie,
> 
> ...quando siamo sotto stress (e questa è una situazione tipicamente stressante) si dovrebbero inibire tutte le azioni e le scelte
> ...bisognerebbe NON FARE NULLA
> ...



Giusto, e questo vale per tutto....personalmente ho pagato cara una scelta fatta....per troppo entusiasmo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2007)

*Evaluna*

La vita è un dramma perché non si può avere tutto.
Viverti queste emozioni può, se scoperta, farti perdere tutto (hai figli?).
In ogni caso "passata la tempesta" se dovesse tutto rimanere segreto (difficile visto le condizioni di lavoro con tuo marito) ti rimarrebbe un senso di colpa pesante. Non succede a tutti/e, ma la paura che provi è un segnale di allarme che "tu non sei così", non sei una che agisce con leggerezza.
Capisco il tuo riferimento a non sentirti "brava" per essere stata fedele perché in realtà le tentazioni ...non ti tentavano.
Certo che se è la prima vera tentazione a farti cadere ti sentiresti però "cattiva".
Sei sicura che tu non sia particolarmente fragile perché è invece tuo marito ad avere la testa altrove?
Pensaci seriamente.
Non potrebbe essere invece una soluzione parlarne con tuo marito e riportare queste emozioni all'interno della coppia?
L'idea che tu sia desiderata da un altro uomo stimole una competizione che può stimolare una passionalità in tuo marito mai espressa.
E il trentenne non ha altro obiettivo che te o vuole colpire tuo marito? Non ci sono di mezzo rapporti lavorativi con lui?
Ovvio che non insinuo che un trentenne non possa essere attratto da una quarantaseinne, anzi, ma nel descrivere la tua situazione lavorativa mi è venuto questo dubbio.
Un'ultima cosa: se tuo marito conosce questo ragazzo hai considerato che questo costituirebbe una ferita ulteriore?


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*fazer*



evaluna ha detto:


> oggesù Iago..io ho appena cambiato la moto!



...vabbè...non ti preoccupare, hai detto "cambiare" ciò significa che non hai mai smesso di andarci, il mio caso era diverso, a parte la vespa non salivo in moto da una 15ina di anni...è un'altra cosa, ti pare?


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*micio??*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> CONDIVIDO IN TOTO.
> 
> 
> *
> ( anche se in questa foto sei venuto malissimo*)




cara...questo è un'avatar... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



























(la foto profilo l'hai vista??)


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

TESO ha detto:


> ah pero'...complimenti per la coerenza cara verena67
> 
> 
> a me ne hai dette di peste e corna.....ad eva (che guarda caso e' una donna) hai detto vai e colpisci anche se poi te ne pentirai.


 
Sei sposato da 23 anni? NO

Hai 47 anni? NO

E allora NON e' la stessa situazione


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> volervi dire che anche dalla galera per un omicidio dopo 25 anni si esce?


 
No 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma senza salire ai massimi sistemi ci sono infinite gentilezze e accortezze che si possono riservare al coniuge tradito per "espiare", spesso piu' valide e concrete di tante dichiarazioni di principio....

Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Mi sento già abbastanza verme ...ma non abbastanza per tirarmi indietro, è questo il punto. So molto bene che A. si stancherà presto, ( ne abbiamo già parlato più volte ) tra noi tutto è partito come un gioco, e sia per me che per lui lo è tuttora...non so come spiegarlo a parole, ma entrambi sappiamo che è un gioco, ed i giochi finiscono presto. La tranvata l'ho già presa,non nel senso che intendi tu forse...il mattone sulla testa mi è caduto nel momento in cui l'uomo che io credevo di amare è scomparso a causa di un passione che è solo ed unicamenete sessuale, sconvolgente forte violenta...ma solo sessuale.
> 
> PS: ringrazio tutto il gruppo dei forumisti per avermi letta ed avere portato avanti questa discussione con me...grazie davvero, parlare fa bene. A domani, ora scappo via....grazie....evaluna


Se davvero proprio non ce la fai a resistere (e così sembrerebbe da quel che scrivi...), perlomeno sii molto prudente. La vera imperdonabile colpa in un tradimento, è farsi scoprire


----------



## Old fay (5 Settembre 2007)

Dico....visto gli ultimi eventi...visto cosa sono gli uomini over 50's, posso dirti che fai non bene, benissimo...strabene....sono un pò di parte predonami!!! Vivitela ma non mandare all'aria il tuo matrimonio, mi sembra cosa poco saggia. E' un momento che ti da una scarica ormonale, forse l'ultima....della quale avevi bisogno, ma sappi valutarla per quel che è. Come diceva Marì,  sei nella merda, bè ancora non ci sei fino al collo, fidati, nel senso che dopo potrebbe essere molto doloroso per te. Se ne sei capace vivtela così. CIAO!


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao.Persa/Ritrovata...no, A. e mio marito non si conoscono, frequentano ambienti totalmente differenti, sono, per la verità, persone assolutamente opposte, sia come aspetto fisico che caratterialmente. Il guaio è che sono entrambe molto conosciute, da qui l'ansia di essere scoperta..."ah ecco vedi la moglie di.... se la fa con ...." e so che la cosa, in un  battibaleno, salterebbe fuori. Io non voglio buttare all'aria il mio matrimonio,( non ho figli) ma la passione che provo mi fa rischiare tanto, e la cosa che rischio è di far soffrire mio marito...dei miei sensi di colpa me ne frega relativamente, li ho già e sopravvivo.
> Ultima cosa: confessare tutto....ci ho pensato..ma che gli dico? Guarda c'è questo trentenne che mi fa morire...non è questione di mancata passionalità da parte di mio marito, il fatto è questo, sono io che in questo periodo provo poca attrazione nei suoi confronti....omiodio che casino....
> e intanto confesso che l'unico pensiero che mi accompagna dalle sei di stamane è quello di incontrare oggi A. a  pranzo ....


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ciao fay...non conosco la tua storia, sono capitata ieri nel forum e non ho ancora letto altre discussioni...ecco...il fatto è proprio che questa storia mi fa stare bene, bene come da anni non stavo, nonostante le ansie, i sensi di colpa, la paura e tutto il resto....Ciao, buona giornata....
> 
> evaluna


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Ciao.Persa/Ritrovata...no, A. e mio marito non si conoscono, frequentano ambienti totalmente differenti, sono, per la verità, persone assolutamente opposte, sia come aspetto fisico che caratterialmente. Il guaio è che sono entrambe molto conosciute, da qui l'ansia di essere scoperta..."ah ecco vedi la moglie di.... se la fa con ...." e so che la cosa, in un battibaleno, salterebbe fuori. Io non voglio buttare all'aria il mio matrimonio,( non ho figli) ma la passione che provo mi fa rischiare tanto, e la cosa che rischio è di far soffrire mio marito...dei miei sensi di colpa me ne frega relativamente, li ho già e sopravvivo.
> Ultima cosa: confessare tutto....ci ho pensato..ma che gli dico? Guarda c'è questo trentenne che mi fa morire...non è questione di mancata passionalità da parte di mio marito, il fatto è questo, sono io che in questo periodo provo poca attrazione nei suoi confronti....omiodio che casino....
> e intanto confesso che l'unico pensiero che mi accompagna dalle sei di stamane è quello di incontrare oggi A. a pranzo ....


 
Confessare..perché?
Dargli un dolore...perché?

Io parlai, ma quando con il mio ex si parlava di rifarsi una vita insieme. Mi pareva giusto informarne mio marito.
Ma a adulterio "solo sessuale" che senso ha?

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Ciao fay...non conosco la tua storia, sono capitata ieri nel forum e non ho ancora letto altre discussioni...ecco...il *fatto è proprio che questa storia mi fa stare bene*, bene come da anni non stavo, nonostante le ansie, i sensi di colpa, la paura e tutto il resto....Ciao, buona giornata....
> 
> evaluna


per ora.

Saro' un caso strano ma a me il mio adulterio ha portato solo sofferenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*evaluna*



evaluna ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao.Persa/Ritrovata...no, A. e mio marito non si conoscono, frequentano ambienti totalmente differenti, sono, per la verità, persone assolutamente opposte, sia come aspetto fisico che caratterialmente. Il guaio è che sono entrambe molto conosciute, da qui l'ansia di essere scoperta..."ah ecco vedi la moglie di.... se la fa con ...." e so che la cosa, in un  battibaleno, salterebbe fuori. Io non voglio buttare all'aria il mio matrimonio,( non ho figli) ma la passione che provo mi fa rischiare tanto, e la cosa che rischio è di far soffrire mio marito...dei miei sensi di colpa me ne frega relativamente, li ho già e sopravvivo.
> ...


----------



## JDM (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > OT : Che firmazza che ti sei fatto, Iago !!!!! Me piace !!!


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*Vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> per ora.
> 
> Saro' un caso strano ma a me il mio adulterio ha portato solo sofferenza
> 
> ...



traditori si nasce, ed è uno stato mentale!

...certe persone stanno bene solo tradendo (e ovviamente, capita che tradiscono snche loro stesse, e poi se cadono...cadono sempre in piedi)


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...se avevate l'abitudine di mangiare insieme (immagino sia così, lavorandoci insieme...) ...a tuo marito che gli dici?
> ...


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*jdm*



JDM ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > evaluna ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Mi ha colpito l'intervento di una ragazza. Ha21 anni e solo un anno di storia alle spalle.
voleva tradire.
Ha chiamato l suo ragazzo e gli ha spiegato la situazione.
Lui si è indignato, poi hanno trovato insieme la strada.
Facile parlare, dirai tu, agire è diverso, soprattutto se lui è perfetto e non ti fa mancare nulla.
Cosa vorresti sentire?
Vivila?
Levati il dente e poi fattela passare senza dire nulla?
Se ci riesci sì.. ma sicura di non finire poi innamorata di questa storia?
Sicura di non cadere in un baratro?
Non credo che ti scopriranno, la prima volta si è molto accorti... ma col tempo.... cadono le barriere e i timori, resta solo il colpo di testa... e si fanno errori... e ci si fa scoprire...
Sei in grado di viverla per un'ora e poi cancellarla?...... sai già la risposta....


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*anche a te...*



evaluna ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No, in genere raramente mangiamo insieme, io lavoro solo la mattina, lui tutto il giorno, a parte rare occasioni...in ogni caso gli dico che mangio con un amico, o con amici, o con amiche...dipende, a volte non sono sola con A.
> ...


----------



## JDM (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> JDM ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Iago ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*beh...*



JDM ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > JDM ha detto:
> ...


----------



## JDM (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> JDM ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Iago ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*beh...*



JDM ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > JDM ha detto:
> ...


----------



## JDM (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> JDM ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Iago ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao.Persa/Ritrovata...no, A. e mio marito non si conoscono, frequentano ambienti totalmente differenti, sono, per la verità, persone assolutamente opposte, sia come aspetto fisico che caratterialmente. Il guaio è che sono entrambe molto conosciute, da qui l'ansia di essere scoperta..."ah ecco vedi la moglie di.... se la fa con ...." e so che la cosa, in un battibaleno, salterebbe fuori. Io non voglio buttare all'aria il mio matrimonio,( non ho figli) ma la passione che provo mi fa rischiare tanto, e la cosa che rischio è di far soffrire mio marito...dei miei sensi di colpa me ne frega relativamente, li ho già e sopravvivo.
> ...


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' comprensibile che le attenzioni di un trentenne ti facciano sentire al settimo cielo.
> ...


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come fai ad esserne così sicuro, fedy? Io non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco. *Si soffre meno a non vivere un'emozione? *Mah...
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come fai ad esserne così sicuro, fedy? Io non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco. Si soffre meno a non vivere un'emozione? Mah...
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*ti perdera'...*



evaluna ha detto:


> ..e dunque sono felice di poterne parlare, per ora naufrago in questo mare di sensazioni.
> 
> evaluna



Naviga finche' il vento gonfia le vele con passione calma...perche' prima...o poi...questo mare di sensazioni...ti perdera'....


----------



## Bruja (5 Settembre 2007)

*evaluna*

Perdona il tenore del post che scriverò, ma ieri ho saputio che mia cugina (55 anni ben portati) ha il marito con una diagnosi definitiva di alzheimer, un caro amico ha appena perso un fratello in un incidente e una mia vicina di casa si sta separando perchè il maritino ha pensato di fare una furbata con una tizia che si è saputo sia sieropositiva....... e adesso la aspetta la trafila dei controlli nedici del caso. 
Leggendo il tuo post ho solo pensato che i sentimenti umani hannp strani rigagnoli e viuzze tortuose quando vogliono a tutti i costi essere protagonisti.
Dunque veniamo a te............ tu sei piena di istinti e pulsioni, e questo è un fatto, al momento non vedi altro che questa persona che ti stimola e che da parte sua non pare abbia trovato in te la sua Beatrice........ tuttavia è fatale il tuo arrivere a concludere questa faccenda nella maniera che sembra irrinunciabile.
Quando avrai valutato cosa avrai avuto e, il cielo non voglia, dovrai affrontare quello che avrai rischiato, ne riparleremo.
Tanto una cosa è certa, niente e nessuno ti convincerà che stai rischiando grosso e forse è anche giusto che tu capisca in proprio cosa significa rischio calcolato e rischio irresponsabile.
Posso solo darti una rassicurazione, dopo, a cose fatte, se tutto andrà bene, finchè durerà sarai certa di avere quello che volevi (ma sarai imprudente come tutti) e sarai anche disposta a pagarne lo scotto che sarà ad usura, oppure ti renderai conto che è stato il "sogno di una notte di mezza estate" e che la fase di aspettativa era il meglio della vicenda.
Comunque non te ne andare, siamo abituati anche a queste evenienze e sapremo consolarti........... lo facciamo praticamente sempre ......... dopo!!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (5 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perdona il tenore del post che scriverò, ma ieri ho saputio che mia cugina (55 anni ben portati) ha il marito con una diagnosi definitiva di alzheimer, un caro amico ha appena perso un fratello in un incidente e una mia vicina di casa si sta separando perchè il maritino ha pensato di fare una furbata con una tizia che si è saputo sia sieropositiva....... e adesso la aspetta la trafila dei controlli nedici del caso.
> Leggendo il tuo post ho solo pensato che i sentimenti umani hannp strani rigagnoli e viuzze tortuose quando vogliono a tutti i costi essere protagonisti.
> Dunque veniamo a te............ tu sei piena di istinti e pulsioni, e questo è un fatto, al momento non vedi altro che questa persona che ti stimola e che da parte sua non pare abbia trovato in te la sua Beatrice........ tuttavia è fatale il tuo arrivere a concludere questa faccenda nella maniera che sembra irrinunciabile.
> Quando avrai valutato cosa avrai avuto e, il cielo non voglia, dovrai affrontare quello che avrai rischiato, ne riparleremo.
> ...


 
vero....dannatamente vero. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*Appunto*



evaluna ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao.Persa/Ritrovata...no, A. e mio marito non si conoscono, frequentano ambienti totalmente differenti, sono, per la verità, persone assolutamente opposte, sia come aspetto fisico che caratterialmente. Il guaio è che sono entrambe molto conosciute, da qui l'ansia di essere scoperta*..."ah ecco vedi la moglie di.... se la fa con ...." e so che la cosa, in un battibaleno, salterebbe fuori. Io non voglio buttare all'aria il mio matrimonio,( non ho figli)* ma la passione che provo mi fa rischiare tanto, e la cosa che rischio è di far soffrire mio marito...dei miei sensi di colpa me ne frega relativamente, li ho già e sopravvivo.
> ...


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

*Persa*

Persa..ma che dici?
Feromoni?
Secondo me la questione è semplice semplice.
la signora, che forse non ha altro da pensare, si annoia. E prima di festeggiare le nozze d'argento, si vuole fare un regalo...

Discutibile...ma semplice semplice.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*davvero...*



Iris ha detto:


> Persa..ma che dici?
> Feromoni?
> Secondo me la questione è semplice semplice.
> la signora, che forse non ha altro da pensare, si annoia. E prima di festeggiare le nozze d'argento, si vuole fare un regalo...
> ...


LO vedrai ...c'è un sobbuglio ormonale tipo adolescenziale ...non è da sottovalutare...


----------



## Evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Persa..ma che dici?
> Feromoni?
> Secondo me la questione è semplice semplice.
> la signora, che forse non ha altro da pensare, si annoia. E prima di festeggiare le nozze d'argento, si vuole fare un regalo...
> ...


Ecco, direi che dunque la signora IRIS mi ha aperto gli occhi, mi annoio e voglio un diversivo, al contrario dei comuni mortali che hanno altro a cui pensare oltre allo shopping  e al centro fitness. 

Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno consigliata, oggi ho preso la mia decisione, dunque stare qui a farmi dare della stronza borghese viziata non mi va, qualunque sia stata la mia decisione di oggi. E non è stata la considerazione in sè, bensì il tono odioso che è stato usato....

Per Persa/Ritrovata....io non ho figli perchè sono sterile, una prugna secca come si dice....sarà forse per quello che mi annoio tanto? baci a tutti...evaluna.

Grazie ancora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*Sicura?*



Evaluna ha detto:


> Ecco, direi che dunque la signora IRIS mi ha aperto gli occhi, mi annoio e voglio un diversivo, al contrario dei comuni mortali che hanno altro a cui pensare oltre allo shopping e al centro fitness.
> 
> Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno consigliata, oggi ho preso la mia decisione, dunque stare qui a farmi dare della stronza borghese viziata non mi va, qualunque sia stata la mia decisione di oggi. E non è stata la considerazione in sè, bensì il tono odioso che è stato usato....
> 
> ...


Quando ho avuto la mia prima a figlia la puerpera del letto a fianco era stata dichiarata sterile...
Sono diagnosi con un margine di errore...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*della serie...*



Evaluna ha detto:


> Ecco, direi che dunque la signora IRIS mi ha aperto gli occhi, mi annoio e voglio un diversivo, al contrario dei comuni mortali che hanno altro a cui pensare oltre allo shopping  e al centro fitness.
> 
> Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno consigliata, oggi ho preso la mia decisione, dunque stare qui a farmi dare della stronza borghese viziata non mi va, qualunque sia stata la mia decisione di oggi. E non è stata la considerazione in sè, bensì il tono odioso che è stato usato....
> 
> ...



Della serie....se dite quello che voglio sentirmi dire bene...se no ciao....

Classico...oltre il si....pure il sissignore...che ci vorra' mai a essere coerenti....bho....


----------



## Evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Della serie....se dite quello che voglio sentirmi dire bene...se no ciao....
> 
> Classico...oltre il si....pure il sissignore...che ci vorra' mai a essere coerenti....bho....


TBT, carissimo, non è stato per quello che mi è stato detto che mi sono inviperita, è stato per il tono usato, un pò da presa per il culo, se mi concedi il francesismo, di Iris, la cui opinione in sè vale quanto  tutte le altre: molto, visto che sono stata io a cercare il confronto.Anche io mi sono chiesta se tutto sia stato il risultato di una vita troppo monotona, ma, ripeto, c'è modo e modo di dire le cose, e a me il suo modo non è piaciuto. 

Molte persone qui, che sono intervenute, non hanno detto "ciò che volevo sentirmi dire",(ma a quanto pare tu sai meglio di me ciò che io avrei voluto leggere nelle vostre risposte) e meno male che è stato così, mi sono rivolta a questo forum proprio per avere opinioni differenti e suggerimenti da persone che forse avevano già vissuto esperienze simili alla mia. baci, evaluna.


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

Puoi inviperirti quanto vuoi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ognuno in genere ha le risposte che si merita.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Settembre 2007)

Evaluna ha detto:


> Ecco, direi che dunque la signora IRIS mi ha aperto gli occhi, mi annoio e voglio un diversivo, al contrario dei comuni mortali che hanno altro a cui pensare oltre allo shopping e al centro fitness.
> 
> Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno consigliata, oggi ho preso la mia decisione, dunque stare qui a farmi dare della stronza borghese viziata non mi va, qualunque sia stata la mia decisione di oggi. E non è stata la considerazione in sè, bensì il tono odioso che è stato usato....
> 
> ...


Credo che la levata di scudi per un commento che ci infastidisce evidenzi una scarsa volontà reale di mettersi in discussione.

Mi pareva ovvio che avresti potuto trovare valutazioni diverse...ma anche con quelle che han sottinteso la volontà di andar oltre, di vedere un pò tutte le sfaccettature possibili non hai inteso dar riscontro.

tempo perso per tutti quindi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bon


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

Evaluna ha detto:


> Molte persone qui, che sono intervenute, non hanno detto "ciò che volevo sentirmi dire",(ma a quanto pare tu sai meglio di me ciò che io avrei voluto leggere nelle vostre risposte) e meno male che è stato così, mi sono rivolta a questo forum proprio per avere opinioni differenti e suggerimenti da persone che forse avevano già vissuto esperienze simili alla mia. baci, evaluna.


Evaluna, pero' tu non ci hai risposto (non a tutti almeno).

Sui miei commenti, per esempio, non hai detto niente, e io ho vissuto un'esperienza analoga alla tua (per cui magari quello che ho detto ha una sua ragione d'essere...).

Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Evaluna, pero' tu non ci hai risposto (non a tutti almeno).
> 
> *Sui miei commenti, per esempio, non hai detto niente*, e io ho vissuto un'esperienza analoga alla tua (per cui magari quello che ho detto ha una sua ragione d'essere...).
> 
> Bacio!


nemmeno al mio...se l'è presa solo con Iris  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un capro espiatorio di tutto il forum


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

Piango tutte le mie lacrime... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Però è vero? Ma che mi conosce questa?
Gli altri commenti non erano mica teneri...anzi...Forse si annoia veramente....
Boh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*autocitazione*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io volevo appunto far notare *l'aspetto pubblico e umiliante del tradimento* per tuo marito (che ami e non vuoi lasciare)
> ...


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Evaluna, pero' tu non ci hai risposto (non a tutti almeno).
> 
> Sui miei commenti, per esempio, non hai detto niente, e io ho vissuto un'esperienza analoga alla tua (per cui magari quello che ho detto ha una sua ragione d'essere...).
> 
> Bacio!


Scusa  hai ragione, non ho risposto a tutti, leggevo ed immagazzinavo le opinioni. Sì, avevo capito che tu hai vissuto una storia come la mia, o almeno simile, e che hai sofferto molto per i sensi di colpa e anche per altro forse...credimi quei tuoi ammonimenti mi hanno fatta pensare molto.
baci evaluna


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

Io vado fuori topic...
ma a proposito di commenti duri, posso dire la mia.
Quando sono approdata su questo Forum, stavo male.
Ma veramente male.
uscivo da un matrimonio distrutto ed una storia successiva da dimenticare.
ero talmente spaventata che avevo pure paura di registrarmi...i miei primi interventi erano da non registrata, e quindi neanche posso ripescarli.
Di commenti aspri ne ho avuti..e pure parecchi ( uno di Fa, i particolare...ve lo ricordate Fa, non ci andava liscio).
Ma vi giuro su quello che ho di più caro, che sentirmi dire cose dure (qualche volta anche non vere), mi ha fatto molto bene. Mi ha fatto uscire dall'autocommiserazione.
Ma io qui, ci stavo perchè volevo un confronto, volevo un aiuto per stare meglio. E lo ho avuto. molti di quelli con i quali parlavo sul Forum, sono diventate persone care...anche se virtuali. Nomi, e non solo dei nick. E ne sono lieta.
Quindi, alla luce della mia esperienza, posso dire senza ombra di dubbio, che chi cerca veramente un aiuto, ascolta tutti...e no si capa tra i commenti quelli che fanno più comodo.
Ma come dice Bruja...ad ognuno basta ciò che si fa bastare.

ps Se sono più forte...lo devo anche a qualcuno di voi.


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Di tre aspetti ne è stato considerato solo uno (ed escluso incautamente ...con la certezza della sterilità son rimaste incinta tante...)
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*Eva...*



Evaluna ha detto:


> TBT, carissimo, non è stato per quello che mi è stato detto che mi sono inviperita, è stato per il tono usato, un pò da presa per il culo, se mi concedi il francesismo, di Iris, la cui opinione in sè vale quanto  tutte le altre: molto, visto che sono stata io a cercare il confronto.Anche io mi sono chiesta se tutto sia stato il risultato di una vita troppo monotona, ma, ripeto, c'è modo e modo di dire le cose, e a me il suo modo non è piaciuto.
> 
> Molte persone qui, che sono intervenute, non hanno detto "ciò che volevo sentirmi dire",(ma a quanto pare tu sai meglio di me ciò che io avrei voluto leggere nelle vostre risposte) e meno male che è stato così, mi sono rivolta a questo forum proprio per avere opinioni differenti e suggerimenti da persone che forse avevano già vissuto esperienze simili alla mia. baci, evaluna.


Eva questo e' un forum...Iris ha espresso il suo parere in modo forse superficiale...ma ognuno e' libero di dare a ogni singola vicenda di cui qui si parla.l'importanza che ritiene meriti...se tu ti infastidisci e ti inviperisci per un commento cosi'....non oso immaginare cos'avresti fatto se fra i vari commenti ci fosse stato quello di un certo "chen"...qui parliamo...o almeno cerchiamo di farlo....ma tu come hai sentito qualcosa che non ti stava bene hai chiuso la porta...non si fanno processi...e se quello che qualcuno dice non ti sta bene...hai tranquillamente la possibilita' di difenderti a parole...dicendo la tua...tutto qui...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*?*



evaluna ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *non credo parlerò mai con mio marito*, nonchiedermi perchè...forse perchè so che non dipende da lui, ma da me, che sono io quella che deve ritrovare una passionalità che non c'è più nel rapporto con lui, ma che lui ha nei miei confronti; dunque *il problema è solo mio, è la mia testa che deve risolverlo.*
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*eccerto...*



evaluna ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non credo parlerò mai con mio marito, nonchiedermi perchè...forse perchè so che non dipende da lui, ma da me, che sono io quella che deve ritrovare una passionalità che non c'è  più nel rapporto con lui, ma che lui ha nei miei confronti; dunque il problema è solo mio, è la mia testa che deve risolverlo.
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti dicevo queste cose da tradita perché avrei voluto che me ne parlasse e non sempre le cose dipendono da quel che crediamo dipendano...
> ...


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Eva questo e' un forum...Iris ha espresso il suo parere in modo forse superficiale...ma ognuno e' libero di dare a ogni singola vicenda di cui qui si parla.l'importanza che ritiene meriti...se tu ti infastidisci e ti inviperisci per un commento cosi'....non oso immaginare cos'avresti fatto se fra i vari commenti ci fosse stato quello di un certo "chen"...qui parliamo...o almeno cerchiamo di farlo....ma tu come hai sentito qualcosa che non ti stava bene hai chiuso la porta...non si fanno processi...e se quello che qualcuno dice non ti sta bene...hai tranquillamente la possibilita' di difenderti a parole...dicendo la tua...tutto qui...


Ok hai ragione, è vero, ma sono così stanca di tutto, e oggi in più non è stata una gran giornata...anzi diciamo che è stata pessima, e lo sarà ancora per  molto, visto il telefono che non smette di suonare .Me la  sono presa in modo esagerato.
evaluna


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Scusa hai ragione, non ho risposto a tutti, leggevo ed immagazzinavo le opinioni. Sì, avevo capito che tu hai vissuto una storia come la mia, o almeno simile, e che hai sofferto molto per i sensi di colpa e anche per altro forse...credimi quei tuoi ammonimenti mi hanno fatta pensare molto.
> baci evaluna


 
Se posso esserti stata utile, ne sono felice 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si, ne ho sofferto moltissimo, ora è tutto finito, ma l'amarezza - un pizzico - resta, per tutti i motivi che hai citato tu.

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*non credo*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Persa ma non lo sai?Chi tradisce o sta per farlo...pensa sempre di sapere cosa sia meglio per la persona che tradisce...ha la presunzione di frapporsi fra la verita' e il bene che una bugia dovrebbe fare...un altro degli inifiniti motivi per cui e' piu' facile starsene zitti e dire una marea di cavolate quando si sa che si sta facendo del male...per il semplice motivo che non si ha il coraggio di mettere la persona a cui si fa del male...nella condizione di potersi difendere ad armi pari...Eva vuole illudersi e illuderci che non dica nulla a fin di bene...perche' e' solo una cosa sua...comodo...come sempre lo e' quando l'altra persona non sa nulla...e nemmeno sospetta...
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*staccalo....*



evaluna ha detto:


> Ok hai ragione, è vero, ma sono così stanca di tutto, e oggi in più non è stata una gran giornata...anzi diciamo che è stata pessima, e lo sarà ancora per  molto, visto il telefono che non smette di suonare .Me la  sono presa in modo esagerato.
> evaluna


Staccalo il telefono....e resta nel silenzio piu' assoluto se la cosa puo' aiutarti...secondo me tu...in cuor tuo...lo sai che dovresti parlare a tuo marito...ma non trovi il coraggio di farlo,perche' hai paura che se lo fai rischierai di perderlo...mentre non ti rendi conto che...lo stai gia perdendo...ogni giorno che passa senza dirglielo...io non so chi sia quell'altro...ma di sicuro...non avra' la voglia di starti a sentire che ha tuo marito...non e' la persona che conosci da tanti anni...tuo marito potra' pure reagire male all'inizio...ma ascoltera'...se continui a chiuderti...a tenerti tutto dentro...passerai il punto di non ritorno....lui lo verra' a sapere...e piu' tempo passera'....meno possibilita' ci saranno che lui continui a vedere in te la persona che vede ancora adesso...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*classico...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> TurnBackTime ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Uno/a non ne parla perché vuol viversi il suo momento e perché parlarne lo impedirebbe.
> ...


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Staccalo il telefono....e resta nel silenzio piu' assoluto se la cosa puo' aiutarti...secondo me tu...in cuor tuo...lo sai che dovresti parlare a tuo marito...ma non trovi il coraggio di farlo,perche' hai paura che se lo fai rischierai di perderlo...mentre non ti rendi conto che...lo stai gia perdendo...ogni giorno che passa senza dirglielo...io non so chi sia quell'altro...ma di sicuro...non avra' la voglia di starti a sentire che ha tuo marito...non e' la persona che conosci da tanti anni...tuo marito potra' pure reagire male all'inizio...ma ascoltera'...se continui a chiuderti...a tenerti tutto dentro...passerai il punto di non ritorno....lui lo verra' a sapere...e piu' tempo passera'....meno possibilita' ci saranno che lui continui a vedere in te la persona che vede ancora adesso...


Non ce la faccio.....non ce la faccio a parlargliene.....il coraggio non lo trovo...piuttosto dimmi che devo trovare il coraggio di dire ad A. di fermarci con questa storia, ora che ancora tutto è all'inizio...avevo deciso di farlo, ho risposto al telefono e non ho accennato a nulla, nemmeno a un " dovrei dirti una cosa domani quando ci vediamo"..nulla....sono una stupida....
evaluna


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*si certo...*



evaluna ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio.....non ce la faccio a parlargliene.....il coraggio non lo trovo...piuttosto dimmi che devo trovare il coraggio di dire ad A. di fermarci con questa storia, ora che ancora tutto è all'inizio...avevo deciso di farlo, ho risposto al telefono e non ho accennato a nulla, nemmeno a un " dovrei dirti una cosa domani quando ci vediamo"..nulla....sono una stupida....
> evaluna


Eva certo...e tu pensi davvero che quello si ferma???Quello non si ferma nemmeno per il cavolo...almeno finche' non sara' tuo marito a scoprire qualcosa e corrergli dietro con una spranga...quello ha visto una bella signora...ben messa...e si e' detto "e chi me l'ha mandata questa....vie qua...che mo ce penso io..." perche' mai dovrebbe fermarsi spiegami???Guarda che il coinvolgimento sentimentale non c'entra niente da parte sua...quello vuole una cosa...e non e' certo quello che hai nella testa o nel cuore...anche se tu gli dici di fermarsi cosa pensi che cambiera'???Hai un segreto dentro di te...e ce l'avrai sempre...anche se quello sparisce...e fidati...una volta avuto quello che vuole...o non appena avra' trovato un altra piu' allettante...sparira'...e non dovrai piu' rispondere a nessuna telefonata....resterai tu...e tuo marito...insieme al silenzio che hai innalzato tu...come diceva forrest gump...stupido e' chi lo stupido fa....anche io ai tempi..mi sono fatto rigirare da una che non ho mai nemmeno saputo chi fosse...e lo sapevo quello che avrei dovuto fare...si hai ragione...e' da stupidi...e il peggio e' che si sa di esserlo stupidi...


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> .." perche' mai dovrebbe fermarsi spiegami???Guarda che il coinvolgimento sentimentale non c'entra niente da parte sua...


lo so che è solo sesso, l'ho detto fin dall'inizio, non sono così sprovveduta da pensare che voglia qualcosa di più di una bella scopata (ops), gliel'ho anche detto, di non fare il bugiardo, e lui non ha certo negato raccontanto bugie insostenibili...
Lui si fermerebbe perchè mi fermo io, quello che tra noi due finora c'è stato è successo perchè ero anche io a volerlo, e la "scopata " non c'è stata perchè gli ho detto no. Anzi, gli ho detto non ancora (ecchelallà dirai tu da bravo romano)... ma senza, appunto, il coraggio di dire no, definitivamente.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*errato...*



evaluna ha detto:


> lo so che è solo sesso, l'ho detto fin dall'inizio, non sono così sprovveduta da pensare che voglia qualcosa di più di una bella scopata (ops), gliel'ho anche detto, di non fare il bugiardo, e lui non ha certo negato raccontanto bugie insostenibili...
> Lui si fermerebbe perchè mi fermo io, quello che tra noi due finora c'è stato è successo perchè ero anche io a volerlo, e la "scopata " non c'è stata perchè gli ho detto no. Anzi, gli ho detto non ancora (ecchelallà dirai tu da bravo romano)... ma senza, appunto, il coraggio di dire no, definitivamente.


Lui si fermerebbe perche' se insiste diventa violenza...non scambiare la paura di mettersi nei guai con il rispetto Eva....se lui voleva rispettarti non ti avrebbe mai nemmeno baciata....al massimo ti avrebbe parlato...dicendo come stavano le cose...il fatto stesso che voglia solo sesso dimostra il rispetto che ha per te...batte il ferro finche' e' caldo...tutto li...sei tu che vedi la cosa per come ti fa comodo che sia...e a questo punto non credo piu' nemmeno che tuo marito sia del tutto esente da colpe...se ti sei gettata cosi addosso a sto latin lover...lui qualcosa avra' pur fatto o NON fatto...monotonia....darti per scontata...non lo so...forse avra' i primi acciacchi dell'eta'....e non riuscira' piu' a essere l'uomo focoso che era prima....non e' possibile che tu...senza sentimenti...e con uno piu' giovane ti getti cosi'...quello...il giovane...ti avra' dato qualcosa...ti avra' fatta sentire ragazzina...qualcosa del genere...ti tocchera' in un modo diverso...piu' spregiudicato di tuo marito...altrimenti non si spiega...resta sempre il solito discorso....parlarne con tuo marito ti eviterebbe tanti pensieri stupidi...e fose gli farebbe ritrovare un desiderio che si e' sopito negli ultimi tempi...sia chiaro...la colpa i maggioranza resta tua Eva...lui ha solo la minina parte...e l'altro il giovane...quello si e' solo trovato al posto giusto nel momento giusto...lui...o il salumiere sotto casa non avrebbe fatto differenza...quando un uomo e' attratto dalle curve...si capisce...e per una donna..e' piacevole sentirsi desiderata a quel modo...ma e' un desiderio che non dura mai molto...almeno non per certi soggetti...


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> lo so che la "colpa" è mia TBT.........ma forse hai ragione, io per mio marito sono la moglie perfetta, quella che organizza delle cene impeccabili  per gli amici, quella che tutti i suoi colleghi invidiano, quella che è sempre stata fedele, quella che è sempre disponibile ( gli acciacchi dell'età non li sente ancora).......ed ecco che arriva lo sportivo di turno, bello muscoloso giovane, e fa goal dichiarandosi alla mogliettina perfetta...Ora faccio del cinismo perfino su me stessa...son messa bene son messa...
> 
> evaluna...che continua a non avere il coraggio di prendere decisioni, e continua ad avere paura..


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> TurnBackTime ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lo so che la "colpa" è mia TBT.........ma forse hai ragione, io per mio marito sono la moglie perfetta, quella che organizza delle cene impeccabili per gli amici, quella che tutti i suoi colleghi invidiano, quella che è sempre stata fedele, quella che è sempre disponibile ( gli acciacchi dell'età non li sente ancora).......ed ecco che arriva lo sportivo di turno, bello muscoloso giovane, e fa goal dichiarandosi alla mogliettina perfetta...Ora faccio del cinismo perfino su me stessa...son messa bene son messa...
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*perche'...*



evaluna ha detto:


> TurnBackTime ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lo so che la "colpa" è mia TBT.........ma forse hai ragione, io per mio marito sono la moglie perfetta, quella che organizza delle cene impeccabili  per gli amici, quella che tutti i suoi colleghi invidiano, quella che è sempre stata fedele, quella che è sempre disponibile ( gli acciacchi dell'età non li sente ancora).......ed ecco che arriva lo sportivo di turno, bello muscoloso giovane, e fa goal dichiarandosi alla mogliettina perfetta...Ora faccio del cinismo perfino su me stessa...son messa bene son messa...
> ...


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> lo so che la "colpa" è mia TBT.........ma forse hai ragione, io per mio marito sono la moglie perfetta, quella che organizza delle cene impeccabili  per gli amici, quella che tutti i suoi colleghi invidiano, quella che è sempre stata fedele, quella che è sempre disponibile ( gli acciacchi dell'età non li sente ancora).......ed ecco che arriva lo sportivo di turno, bello muscoloso giovane, e fa goal dichiarandosi alla mogliettina perfetta...Ora faccio del cinismo perfino su me stessa...son messa bene son messa...
> 
> evaluna...che continua a non avere il coraggio di prendere decisioni, e continua ad avere paura..


Guarda Eva, piu' che il tadimento (dolorosissimo) quello che fa un male dellamadonna e' "L'Inganno" e tu stai ingannando tuo marito in questi due mesi.

Pensaci e rifletti.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perche' non hai mai fatto notare a tuo marito che non ti basta il ruolo di mogliettina perfetta Eva???Perche' dopo una cena perfetta organizzata per gli amici non l'hai mai provocato per vedere come reagiva...a volta scatenare un po di gelosia...o di sana irruenza fa bene...perche' sei stata zitta gia da prima...quando sapevi che le cose si stavano affievolendo...speravi forse che si scatenasse lui?Che alla fine di una serata come tante altre ti spingesse contro la porta per fare qualcosa che non faceva da anni...???Forse se l'avessi provocato...se l'avessi stuzzicato...avresti scoperto un Uomo ancora pieno di desiderio...forse una sera...prima di una di quelle cene per gli amici...quando mancavano pochi minuti prima che arrivassero i puzzolenti ospiti....ti avrebbe presa all'improvviso...perche' e' quello che ti manca...il desiderio e la passione...descrivi la tua vita in quelle brevi righe...come se fosse un copione prestabilito....senza mai un punto interrogativo...senza mai una punta di peccato...eppure non ci vuole tanto....morire di tranquillita' e' una cosa che mi fa paura...ma non e' certo cosi che m'immagino la mia vita con una Donna...
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*dipende...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e se il nuovo ragazzo avesse quello che vuole e poi si stancasse e dopo un paio di incontri non ti chiamasse più?
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Grande82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Piccolina dipende...se lei si sente desiderata non smettera' di volerlo...e lui se la godra' fino in fondo...o almeno...fino a che gli piacera' quello che vede...una Donna che si sente desiderata Piccolina si da all'uomo che la desidera in un modo stupendo...ed e' bello...peccato che lui molto probabilmente...mentre sta facendo sesso con lei...pensi solo a quello che vede....e non senta nulla...sarebbe gia diverso....Eva si sta nutrendo del desiderio di un giovane che realizza la fantasia di tanti...(che e' anche la mia...) di farlo con una Donna piu' grande...matura...e ci sta riusciendo....il guaio e' che quel desiderio presto finira'....Eva dovrebbe cercare di scatenare quel desiderio nel marito...
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*lei...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda Eva, piu' che il tadimento (dolorosissimo) quello che fa un male dellamadonna e' "L'Inganno" e tu stai ingannando tuo marito in questi due mesi.
> 
> Pensaci e rifletti.



Errato Mari'....lei sta agendo cosi per "proteggere" suo marito...o almeno e' convinta che sia cosi'....e' inutile dirle quelle parole...per lei adesso e' giusto cosi'...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*???*



Grande82 ha detto:


> TurnBackTime ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sporcaccione!
> ...


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2007)

TBT quanti anni hai?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> TBT quanti anni hai?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
Ora mi entra in crisi!!!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*ma se non gli parla...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> TurnBackTime ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il problema è che le manca il suo desiderio verso il marito che ha la moglie perfetta.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> Ora mi entra in crisi!!!!!


*
?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*sigh...*



Mari' ha detto:


> TBT quanti anni hai?



Sigh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  30 questo venerdi'....e mi sento piu' vecchio del titanic....

Piccolina....ma in crisi ci entrerai tu quando ti accorgerai che hai lasciato il freno a mano dell'auto tirato e hai bruciato tutte le pasticche dei freni....e per la cronaca...per comprare le pasticche dei freni bisogna andare dall'autoricambi...NON DAL FARMACISTA


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LO SO!!!! (solo perchè ci sono passata la settimana scorsa all'autoricambi, sigh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !)
Vedi le faccine che fai?
Sei già in crisi! Tipo "ora resto zitello a vita!" oppure "fa freddo, mi fanno male le ossa e il metabolismo non è più quello di una volta..."


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e se il nuovo ragazzo avesse quello che vuole e poi si stancasse e dopo un paio di incontri non ti chiamasse più?
> ...


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> *Sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stai messo male figlio mio, corri ai ripari ... diceva Picasso: La giovinezza non ha età  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  su, su, coraggio, non t'avvilire


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*te la sei voluta....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> LO SO!!!! (solo perchè ci sono passata la settimana scorsa all'autoricambi, sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piccolina io ti avevo avvisata....le maledizioni si sono levate in volo.....e' solo questione di tempo.....pensami mentre dovrai cambiarti la gomma sul raccordo verso mezzanotte


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Piccolina io ti avevo avvisata....le maledizioni si sono levate in volo.....e' solo questione di tempo.....pensami mentre dovrai cambiarti la gomma sul raccordo verso mezzanotte


non mi limiterò a pensarti!
ti chiamo!
E' colpa tua e quindi rimedi!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*non dire fesserie...*



evaluna ha detto:


> Grande82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > avrei avuto anche io quello che voglio....io non voglio che mi dica che mi ama, non voglio che mi ami, come ho già spiegato l'attrazione è soprattutto ( lasciamo spazio alla simpatia  e al sentirsi bene insieme)  se non unicamente, sessuale ...non credo ne farei una tragedia.....certo tra dire il fare.... ma credo di no.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

evaluna ha detto:


> Grande82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > avrei avuto anche io quello che voglio....io non voglio che mi dica che mi ama, non voglio che mi ami, come ho già spiegato l'attrazione è soprattutto ( lasciamo spazio alla simpatia e al sentirsi bene insieme) se non unicamente, sessuale ...non credo ne farei una tragedia.....certo tra dire il fare.... ma credo di no.
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*si vede...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Stai messo male figlio mio, corri ai ripari ... diceva Picasso: La giovinezza non ha età
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si vede che picasso avra' avuto anni e anni di frenetica attivita' intima...con una donna...o con piu' donne....la mia di attivita' intimia e sentimentale negli ultimi anni non e' che sia stata il massimo...lasciamo stare....tanto ora l'estate e' finita....e quindi le donne mezze nude non ci sono piu'....ora non mi tocca che aspettare che passi natale...capodanno....e san valentino....ah dimenticavo l 8 marzo....poi....:moon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    kakkio...poi ritorna l'estate....Emilio...che circolo vizioso...me sento come un girino restato intrappolato in una pozzanghera....mi sento molto demetarn...chissa' dov'e' la mia ranatarn....


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*audio...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> non mi limiterò a pensarti!
> ti chiamo!
> E' colpa tua e quindi rimedi!


Audio della telefonata di Piccolina a Turn verso mezzanotte..."TUUUUU......TUUUUUU.....TUUUUU klik....ehhhmmmmm chi e'???Emilio sono Piccolina...di tradimento....senti....ho bucato e sono sul raccordo non e' che mi/TU/TU/TU/TU/TU/TU/TU......"


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*natale...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eva, ti sentirai rifiutata, sola, in colpa, sciocca, forse anche colpevole, certamente tristissima... e sarà tardi per recuperare con tuo marito.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Audio della telefonata di Piccolina a Turn verso mezzanotte..."TUUUUU......TUUUUUU.....TUUUUU klik....ehhhmmmmm chi e'???Emilio sono Piccolina...di tradimento....senti....ho bucato e sono sul raccordo non e' che mi/TU/TU/TU/TU/TU/TU/TU......"


telefonata:
"Tuuu .... tuuuu ....  Klik  mhhhhh chi è?  Emilio..... (voce suadente) sono Elle.............. Elle..... dimmi!! Io.... ti pensavo.... e mi chiedevo.... potremmo vederci per parlare.... sono sul raccordo, uscita 24 circa.... ti aspetto qui? Arrivo!"


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eva ma a chi vuoi darla a bere???A parte che essere amati fa sempre piacere....ma tu da lui vuoi il desiderio che senti quando ti stringe...quando vi avvinghiate...non e' attrazione e basta....e' spregiudicatezza....e' peccato....la parte piu' bella del peccato e' il piacere.....poi verra' il pentimento....
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*ehmmm....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> telefonata:
> "Tuuu .... tuuuu ....  Klik  mhhhhh chi è?  Emilio..... (voce suadente) sono Elle.............. Elle..... dimmi!! Io.... ti pensavo.... e mi chiedevo.... potremmo vederci per parlare.... sono sul raccordo, uscita 24 circa.... ti aspetto qui? Arrivo!"


Ehmm...guarda che sono un Uomo....non un gorilla che al primo richiamo femminile parte...poi il raccordo e' sempre pieno di automobilisti pronti ad aiutare le simpatiche signorine in panne con l'auto...che ci pensino loro....io resto al calduccio....a dormire...o a farmi una partita alla 360


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*si...*



evaluna ha detto:


> TurnBackTime ha detto:
> 
> 
> > appunto...è sesso, non amore.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ehmm...guarda che sono un Uomo....non un gorilla che al primo richiamo femminile parte...poi il raccordo e' sempre pieno di automobilisti pronti ad aiutare le simpatiche signorine in panne con l'auto...che ci pensino loro....io resto al calduccio....a dormire...o a farmi una partita alla 360


scommettiamo?!?!?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*ci fai l'alba....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> scommettiamo?!?!?



Ci fai l'alba sul raccordo...per tua sorella mi sarei pure mosso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma ora che e' fidanzata pure lei col cavolo


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ci fai l'alba sul raccordo...per tua sorella mi sarei pure mosso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, vedremo......................


----------



## evaluna (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> evaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si ma non e' sesso fine a se stesso....tu in quel ragazzo cerchi il desiderio che non senti piu' in tuo marito....non e' l'atto fisico...ma le sensazioni che ti da un uomo che ti vuole con passione...
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*commetti...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ok, vedremo......................



Piccolina....commetti un errore tipico delle Donne....mi sottovaluti....


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*ahauhauhauhah*



evaluna ha detto:


> TurnBackTime ha detto:
> 
> 
> > forse hai ragione, anzi, sicuramente...insomma dovresti fare lo psicologo caro TBT...
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*Turn*

Quello che tu dici non c'è dopo ventanni o più insieme.
Non può essere perché si è gia fatto tutto e perché anche se non ci si considera scontati in ogni caso non bisogna sedursi ...si sa che si è disponibile ...si sa come provocarsi e ...farlo in cucina è diventato routine e allora meglio comodi...
Non si può inseguire quello che si è già avuto...bisogna imparare ad apprezzare il cambiamento.
Ma per ritrovare il brivido io suggerivo di parlare col marito di turbamenti, di sguardi, di fantasie, di messaggi e essere sincera e nel contempo scoprire un lato meno perfetto e far conquistare da suo marito la nuova Eva e scoprire del nuovo in suo marito.
E' simile a quel che suggerisci tu, Turn, ma è una cosa più mentale e che fa fare un salto di qualità al rapporto verso una maggiore intimità.


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*evaluna*

Parliamo tanto di piacere, di sensi appassionati............ ma la vanità dove la vogliamo mettere?
Questo ragazzo che è tanto "sparviero" nella sua passionalità ha fatto diventare la lusinga e la vanità di piacergli una montagna insormontabile oltre la quale non vedi che, senza alcuna malizia verso di te, lui ha un solo traguardo, portarti a letto..... tu invece vuoi tutto il resto che sappiamo bene cosa sia: il corteggiamento, gli sgurdi ammalianti, il calore, il batticuore.......... Tesoro quesdto varrà fino a quel traguardo, dopo, se va bene durerà il tempo della immancabile stanchezza, se va male comincerà impercettibilmente a defilarsi dalla volta dopo.  E credimo, non sono pessimista, sono solo fondamentalmente scettica e chi lo è vede solo la relatà senza raccontarsela.
La strada, anche se tu non vuoi percorrerla è parlare non di questo problema specifico, ma dei tuoi problemi di coppia con tuo marito. Dovete capirvi, riconoscervi, perchè siete cambiati, soprattutto disegnare insieme una nuova progettualità........... e stai certa che se tuo marito "sparisse" ti basterebbe pochissimo per rimpiangerlo.
Abbiamo l'abitudine di lamentarci della "solita minestra"..... e rincorriamo il dessert, ma prova a pensare di restare solo con il dessert (sempre che quello resti) e di non avere la minestra!  Quanto tempo credi che ci metteresti ad avere una sensazione di stucchevolezza e di ripulsa?
Pensa bene a quello che vuoi ed a quello che potresti invece ottenere.... non sono sempre la stessa cosa, anzi! 
Il tuo bene primario e superiore è la tua qualità di vita.... scusa la franchezza, ma non è mai stata una scopata a determinare questa qualità.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2007)

*Evaluna*



Bruja ha detto:


> Parliamo tanto di piacere, di sensi appassionati............ ma la vanità dove la vogliamo mettere?
> Questo ragazzo che è tanto "sparviero" nella sua passionalità ha fatto diventare la lusinga e la vanità di piacergli una montagna insormontabile oltre la quale non vedi che, senza alcuna malizia verso di te, lui ha un solo traguardo, portarti a letto..... tu invece vuoi tutto il resto che sappiamo bene cosa sia: il corteggiamento, gli sgurdi ammalianti, il calore, il batticuore.......... Tesoro quesdto varrà fino a quel traguardo, dopo, se va bene durerà il tempo della immancabile stanchezza, se va male comincerà impercettibilmente a defilarsi dalla volta dopo. E credimo, non sono pessimista, sono solo fondamentalmente scettica e chi lo è vede solo la relatà senza raccontarsela.
> La strada, anche se tu non vuoi percorrerla è parlare non di questo problema specifico, ma dei tuoi problemi di coppia con tuo marito. Dovete capirvi, riconoscervi, perchè siete cambiati, soprattutto disegnare insieme una nuova progettualità........... e stai certa che se tuo marito "sparisse" ti basterebbe pochissimo per rimpiangerlo.
> Abbiamo l'abitudine di lamentarci della "solita minestra"..... e rincorriamo il dessert, ma prova a pensare di restare solo con il dessert (sempre che quello resti) e di non avere la minestra! Quanto tempo credi che ci metteresti ad avere una sensazione di stucchevolezza e di ripulsa?
> ...


 
cosa posso aggiungere se non: SANTE PAROLE 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ti valga come indagine statistica (il LUI è sempre l'amante o potenziale tale):

- io: ho lasciato io, ma si era comunque sul raffreddamento andante
- mia amica A: lui l'ha lasciata senza dirle né crepa né sciopa e ora ha come amante una ventenne albanese
- mia amica B: lui l'ha lasciata dicendole che piu' che trombarla non aveva mai voluto altro da lei, e ora nemmeno piu' quello
- mia amica C. lui è sparito dopo la prima trombata
- mia amica D: lui l'ha lasciata senza nemmeno trombare (non valeva la fatica...era interessato sostanzialmente alla risposta di LEI ai suoi discorsi NARCISISTICI)

....devo andare avanti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cosa posso aggiungere se non: SANTE PAROLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potrei farlo io...ma non voglio rovinarvi la giornata....

mia amica E- l'ha trombata, l'ha lasciata e ha fatto in modo che il mrito lo sapesse...trionfo di narcisismo e crudeltà mentale.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Potrei farlo io...ma non voglio rovinarvi la giornata....
> 
> mia amica E- l'ha trombata, l'ha lasciata e ha fatto in modo che il mrito lo sapesse...trionfo di narcisismo e crudeltà mentale.


Lui non era sposato? Non si poteva sputtanare a fini vendicativi?

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lui non era sposato? Non si poteva sputtanare a fini vendicativi?
> 
> Bacio!


Era libero. Io le ho consigliato di dimenticarlo...era un soggetto troppo pericoloso e lei troppo debole...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Era libero. Io le ho consigliato di dimenticarlo...era un soggetto troppo pericoloso e lei troppo debole...


io avrei suggerito l'aggressione....


----------



## evaluna (6 Settembre 2007)

*fine della storia..*

Dunque per evitare di soffrire e di far soffrire, per evitare di dare importanza alla pulsione sessuale della pre-menopausa, per evitare di prendere una tranvata per un trentenne che mi vuole solo ed unicamente come ennesimo scopa-trofeo, per salvare un matrimonio che fino a due mesi fa sembrava perfetto, ed un marito che fino a due mesi fa credevo di amare ( amore che spero di ritrovare ), per salvare, perchè no, le apparenze, e non finire  come divorzio dell'anno, ...ho detto ad A.  che non voglio che ci frequentiamo più (non vederci è impossibile purtroppo), che non voglio tradire mio marito, che una passione così non vale il rischio .
Non mi sono mai sentita più bugiarda, non so se ho fatto la scelta giusta....fino a due ore fa ne ero convinta, ora non più.
Ieri sera ho cercato di accennare qualcosa a mio marito , ovviamente parlando in generale del senso di mutamento che sento dentro di me, del nostro rapporto che col tempo si è intiepidito un po', gli ho proposto anche un bel week end chiarificatore....due ore fa è arrivato con un bel regalo.....Stasera da brava moglie organizzerò di persona una bella cenetta, mi metterò in completo intimo e reggicalze e scoperò  pensando alla mia occasione perduta...Tra qualche mese mi scorderò di tutto, o forse no, chissà. Mi servirà..a qualcosa servirà..almeno lo spero.

Grazie a tutti, davvero, e scusate lo sfogo, le parole buttate giù alla rinfusa, ma non è che sia proprio felice eh.......evaluna


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*Evaluna*



evaluna ha detto:


> Dunque per evitare di soffrire e di far soffrire, per evitare di dare importanza alla pulsione sessuale della pre-menopausa, per evitare di prendere una tranvata per un trentenne che mi vuole solo ed unicamente come ennesimo scopa-trofeo, per salvare un matrimonio che fino a due mesi fa sembrava perfetto, ed un marito che fino a due mesi fa credevo di amare ( amore che spero di ritrovare ), per salvare, perchè no, le apparenze, e non finire come divorzio dell'anno, ...ho detto ad A. che non voglio che ci frequentiamo più (non vederci è impossibile purtroppo), che non voglio tradire mio marito, che una passione così non vale il rischio .
> Non mi sono mai sentita più bugiarda, non so se ho fatto la scelta giusta....fino a due ore fa ne ero convinta, ora non più.
> Ieri sera ho cercato di accennare qualcosa a mio marito , ovviamente parlando in generale del senso di mutamento che sento dentro di me, del nostro rapporto che col tempo si è intiepidito un po', gli ho proposto anche un bel week end chiarificatore....due ore fa è arrivato con un bel regalo.....Stasera da brava moglie organizzerò di persona una bella cenetta, mi metterò in completo intimo e reggicalze e scoperò pensando alla mia occasione perduta...Tra qualche mese mi scorderò di tutto, o forse no, chissà. Mi servirà..a qualcosa servirà..almeno lo spero.
> 
> Grazie a tutti, davvero, e scusate lo sfogo, le parole buttate giù alla rinfusa, ma non è che sia proprio felice eh.......evaluna


 
Ragazza, chiudi la sindrome da menopausa nel cassetto, affronta questa nuovba possibilità con tuo marito..... non DEVI fare quello che non senti ma non puoi esimerti dal dirti in futuro "ci ho provato".  TYi sentirai meglio con te stessa comunque vada.
Quanto al ragazzo immagino quanto ti costi aver detto quello che gli hai comunicato, ma hai fatto chiarezza su un punto, per quanto lui ti desideri e lui ti voglia, è bene che non accada in una fase in cui tu sei debole e seducibile per l'intiepidimento del tupo rapporto di coppia. 
Facci sapere le evoluzioni, ora come ora non puoi essere felice, basta che tu sia almeno certa di essere nel giusto, e vedrai che il primo risultato che avrai sarà una ritrovata serenità.
Bruja

p.s. L'occasione perduta non garantisce che tu abbia perso qualcosa di irrinunciabile. Per dirla grevemente, a volte ci pare una bella scopata anche qualcosa di mediocre purchè sia con qualcuno di cui siamo infatuati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*Certo!*



evaluna ha detto:


> Dunque per evitare di soffrire e di far soffrire, per evitare di dare importanza alla pulsione sessuale della pre-menopausa, per evitare di prendere una tranvata per un trentenne che mi vuole solo ed unicamente come ennesimo scopa-trofeo, per salvare un matrimonio che fino a due mesi fa sembrava perfetto, ed un marito che fino a due mesi fa credevo di amare ( amore che spero di ritrovare ), per salvare, perchè no, le apparenze, e non finire come divorzio dell'anno, ...ho detto ad A. che non voglio che ci frequentiamo più (non vederci è impossibile purtroppo), che non voglio tradire mio marito, che una passione così non vale il rischio .
> Non mi sono mai sentita più bugiarda, non so se ho fatto la scelta giusta....fino a due ore fa ne ero convinta, ora non più.
> Ieri sera ho cercato di accennare qualcosa a mio marito , ovviamente parlando in generale del senso di mutamento che sento dentro di me, del nostro rapporto che col tempo si è intiepidito un po', gli ho proposto anche un bel week end chiarificatore....due ore fa è arrivato con un bel regalo.....Stasera da brava moglie organizzerò di persona una bella cenetta, mi metterò in completo intimo e reggicalze e scoperò pensando alla mia occasione perduta...Tra qualche mese mi scorderò di tutto, o forse no, chissà. Mi servirà..a qualcosa servirà..almeno lo spero.
> 
> Grazie a tutti, davvero, e scusate lo sfogo, le parole buttate giù alla rinfusa, ma non è che sia proprio felice eh.......evaluna


Nessuna rinuncia fa sentire appagati. Ogni scelta è una rinuncia.
E se si rinuncia a un'emozione si sente un po' di depressione: fisiologico.
Ripassati però anche tutti i rischi disastrosi a cui hai rinunciato...
Sei stata brava!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Settembre 2007)

*evaluna*

Non te ne pentirai!!!
































Fabrizio


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2007)

*Brava Evaluna!*

..hai fatto la cosa giusta, non hai idea della sofferenza che ti sei risparmiata! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ti ammiro!

bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

vedrai che lo penserai sempre meno, anche se ora pare un'ossessione. Suggerimento: quando vuoi mandargli un sms o chiamarlo o sentire la sua voce.... fallo con tuo marito... prova a giocare un pò con lui anzichè con l'altro. Prova, e magari ne uscirà più di quanto pensi.
Un bacio


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*io da Uomo...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che tu dici non c'è dopo ventanni o più insieme.
> Non può essere perché si è gia fatto tutto e perché anche se non ci si considera scontati in ogni caso non bisogna sedursi ...si sa che si è disponibile ...si sa come provocarsi e ...farlo in cucina è diventato routine e allora meglio comodi...
> Non si può inseguire quello che si è già avuto...bisogna imparare ad apprezzare il cambiamento.
> Ma per ritrovare il brivido io suggerivo di parlare col marito di turbamenti, di sguardi, di fantasie, di messaggi e essere sincera e nel contempo scoprire un lato meno perfetto e far conquistare da suo marito la nuova Eva e scoprire del nuovo in suo marito.
> E' simile a quel che suggerisci tu, Turn, ma è una cosa più mentale e che fa fare un salto di qualità al rapporto verso una maggiore intimità.


Io da Uomo la vedo cosi'....non sono una Donna...per me evitare che un rapporto diventi monotno e' anzitutto tenere sempre accesa la fiamma del piacere....della malizia...e ci sono infiniti modi per farlo...poi il discorso mentale e' a se...vale distintamente per ogni singolo individuo....vado a pranzo...a dopo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Credo*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Io da Uomo la vedo cosi'....non sono una Donna...per me evitare che un rapporto diventi monotno e' anzitutto tenere sempre accesa la fiamma del piacere....della malizia...e ci sono infiniti modi per farlo...poi il discorso mentale e' a se...vale distintamente per ogni singolo individuo....vado a pranzo...a dopo....


Io credo che non sia questione di uomo o donna ma di esperienza ...prova a convivere per venti o trentanni e poi fai il malizioso o tua moglie fa la maliziosa e, se non ti viene da piangere per come vedi la cosa patetica, ti metti a ridere perché è ridicola.
Chiarisco che non intendo dire che non ci sia più attrazione o seduzione, ma non con le modalità dell'innamoramento.
Sarebbe come immaginarsi dopo ventanni l'un l'altro ascoltarsi interessati e divertiti mentre ci si racconta episodi dell'adolescenza ...è possibile solo se è subentrato l'alzheimer e hai perso la memoria!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il rapporto cambia, io direi evolve!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*vedremo...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che non sia questione di uomo o donna ma di esperienza ...prova a convivere per venti o trentanni e poi fai il malizioso o tua moglie fa la maliziosa e, se non ti viene da piangere per come vedi la cosa patetica, ti metti a ridere perché è ridicola.
> Chiarisco che non intendo dire che non ci sia più attrazione o seduzione, ma non con le modalità dell'innamoramento.
> Sarebbe come immaginarsi dopo ventanni l'un l'altro ascoltarsi interessati e divertiti mentre ci si racconta episodi dell'adolescenza ...è possibile solo se è subentrato l'alzheimer e hai perso la memoria!!
> 
> ...


P/R faccio una scommessa che non so quanto potro' poi portare avanti...

Vedremo se e quando trovero' una persona con dui arrivare a piu' di 15 anni di relazione...se le cose staranno cosi'...allora saro' lieto di dire "avevi ragione..." ma fino a quel momento voglio restare della mia idea...e fare di tutto perche' la persona che mi sia al fianco si senta sempre desiderata in ogni modo possibile...a costo di andare nel sexy shop(che sacrifici che sono disposto a fare eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    di fiducia tutti i sant giorni!

Ora non mi resta che aspettare la persona giusta per poter vincere tale scommessa...ehm....P/R...ti rendi conto vero...che se resto single per i prossimi 10 anni o anche 20 la scommessa va a farsi benedire vero?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> P/R faccio una scommessa che non so quanto potro' poi portare avanti...
> 
> Vedremo se e quando trovero' una persona con dui arrivare a piu' di 15 anni di relazione...se le cose staranno cosi'...allora saro' lieto di dire "avevi ragione..." ma fino a quel momento voglio restare della mia idea...e fare di tutto perche' la persona che mi sia al fianco si senta sempre desiderata in ogni modo possibile...a costo di andare nel sexy shop(che sacrifici che sono disposto a fare eh?
> 
> ...


io dico che tu il malocchio te lo fai da solo!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*la sfiga...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> io dico che tu il malocchio te lo fai da solo!


Esiste la sfiga...non il malocchio...nessuno ha il potere di decidere cosa debba o non debba succedere....il destino ha gia deciso tutto...quello che dico...anche in modo ironico...non e' nient'altro che la descrizione in linea generale di quello che succede...o se vogliamo...che non succede...io sono sempre ben disposto a provare....a mettermi in discussione...quando e se le cose andranno meglio...saro' lieto di scriverlo...di essere davvero felice...finche' le cose continuano ad andare come sono andate negli ultimi anni...non mi va di mettermi tutti i giorni la maschera da persona felice...CHE POI NON E' FELICE....mentire non mi riesce bene...ne con gli altri...ne con me stesso...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Esiste la sfiga...non il malocchio...nessuno ha il potere di decidere cosa debba o non debba succedere....il destino ha gia deciso tutto...quello che dico...anche in modo ironico...non e' nient'altro che la descrizione in linea generale di quello che succede...o se vogliamo...che non succede...io sono sempre ben disposto a provare....a mettermi in discussione...quando e se le cose andranno meglio...saro' lieto di scriverlo...di essere davvero felice...finche' le cose continuano ad andare come sono andate negli ultimi anni...non mi va di mettermi tutti i giorni la maschera da persona felice...CHE POI NON E' FELICE....mentire non mi riesce bene...ne con gli altri...ne con me stesso...


non si tratta di mascchere, emilio.
io penso proprio che tu a volte le cose te le fai succedere, che un pò è masochisticamente (quante parole nuove che s'imparano qui! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) bello soffrire. 
ma la vita è là fuori.
E come hai trovato quella ragazza ce ne sono mille fuori.
Esci a fare una passeggiata, arriva dal salumiere, fai passare una ragazza cui apri la porta, sorridile.
Il mondo è bello, lì, lontano da XBOX e computer... e tu sei davvero una persona eccezionale. Sai quel libro che volevo consigliarti? Una delle protagoniste dice al protagonista "non esiste donna che non possa essere conquistata". Tu vuoi conoscere prima di sprecarti. Beh, non si può. Devi rischiare un pò di più.
Ti voglio bene


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*Tu parli...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> non si tratta di mascchere, emilio.
> io penso proprio che tu a volte le cose te le fai succedere, che un pò è masochisticamente (quante parole nuove che s'imparano qui!
> 
> 
> ...



Tutto gia sentito Piccolina....tu sei una Donna...parli dall'altra parte della barricata...mai e ripeto...MAI mi e' stato concesso qualcosa di piu' che un ciao ogni qualvolta  mi sono fatto avanti...chiedendo numeri...appuntamenti...ecc ecc ecc...se permetti....quando di picche ne becchi tante...alla fine preferisci un bel solitario...almeno se perdi perdi perche' hai potuto "tentare..." io avro' sicuramente i miei difetti...ma niente di irrimediabile...tu sei convinta che basti uscire...aprire la porta a una Donna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sapessi le porte e le portiere che ho aperto Piccolina...piu' di quelle di un portiere d'albergo...lascia perdere...grazie per l'incoraggiamento....ma io credo al destino...le porte le apro e le apriro' sempre...anche per essere galante...ma soprattutto perche' si puo' ammirare il di dietro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poi vada come vada...ma che io possa diventare non vedente...se chiedero' nuovamente un numero di telefono e un appuntamento dicendo chiaramente di essere interessato...che io sia fulminato se succedera'...

La tartaruga resta al sicuro..nel suo guscio...guarda fuori...e se qualcuna vuole avvicinarsi per vedere ben venga...ma che venga lei...(in senso motorio...ovvio...) io non muovo piu' nemmeno un passo....come lo faccio...si assiste a un fuggi fuggi tipo gazzelle nella savana all'arrivo del leone...peccato...che se anche io sia in grado di correre appresso a una Donna alla velocita' di 20 km orari....non ho affatto le intenzioni istintive del re della savana...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Tutto gia sentito Piccolina....tu sei una Donna...parli dall'altra parte della barricata...mai e ripeto...MAI mi e' stato concesso qualcosa di piu' che un ciao ogni qualvolta mi sono fatto avanti...chiedendo numeri...appuntamenti...ecc ecc ecc...se permetti....quando di picche ne becchi tante...alla fine preferisci un bel solitario...almeno se perdi perdi perche' hai potuto "tentare..." io avro' sicuramente i miei difetti...ma niente di irrimediabile...tu sei convinta che basti uscire...aprire la porta a una Donna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai provato mai a dire "non ti chiedo il numero, non voglio essere invadente, ma il mio è questo, se hai voglia di fare due chiacchiere... ci sono." sorriso ammaliante e andare via? TBT, ti devo insegnare tutto!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*si si....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> hai provato mai a dire "non ti chiedo il numero, non voglio essere invadente, ma il mio è questo, se hai voglia di fare due chiacchiere... ci sono." sorriso ammaliante e andare via? TBT, ti devo insegnare tutto!



Ehm...Piccolina....al massimo arrivo al "non ti chiedo...." e poi e' inutile che continuo...perche' arrivano frasi che interrompono il tentativo di primo contatto...oppure spariscono meglio di udini'...Grazie Piccolina...ma ti ripeto....lascio che sia il destino a decidere....com'e' sempre stato....


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ehm...Piccolina....al massimo arrivo al "non ti chiedo...." e poi e' inutile che continuo...perche' arrivano frasi che interrompono il tentativo di primo contatto...oppure spariscono meglio di udini'...Grazie Piccolina...ma ti ripeto....lascio che sia il destino a decidere....com'e' sempre stato....


..............................................


----------

